# Problems with Oranges and Orange Juice



## Kenny & White Tiger (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey

I'm wondering if anyone out there has had any problems with oranges, This is somewhat new for me as I used to be able to tolerate them fine, but for the past few months anytime I have them I have horrible lower and upper abdominal discomfort and pain and eventually loose stools. It's worrying me a bit as, despite having had a colonoscopy and endoscopy a year and a half ago, which was fine save the usual findings of a hiatial hernia and Gerd or whatever, I'm afraid something else might have devolved since then. Have had my gallbladder removed, nearly a year ago in June, I can't recall if I ever had oranges sometime after that or before the new year unfortunately, I just know at least before then I never had trouble with them. This mainly concerns me as, aside from looking it up on here and the web, OJ seems to be a constant suggestion of an OK thing for ibs, plus some people seem to live off it...I can't see myself doing that unless I wanted ti live in the bathroom, which seems to be the case some days anyways without it.

I'm actually being tested for SIBO tomorrow, I've been taking coated peppermint pills 2-3 times daily for about a week or so, and I have noticed some improvement, though I'm still having a great deal of bloating, gas and cramping seemingly nonstop at times. I've not bothered with probitioics for a month, as, after giving them (Florastor) a go shortly after all my symptoms seemed to have gotten worse, so I don't know what that's about. I have ginger tea and peppermint tea quite often but I'm not sure they're doing anything as the gas and cramping remains a constant symptom. Sometimes it does go away but it usually lingers until I go to bed, and will start up again when i wake up.

But yea, just curious if anyone else out there has a problem with it as it doesn't seem to affect anyone else that I've found.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

If I drink oj with pulp then I have a problem ...it has to be plain orange juice....and no whole oranges too much fiber.


----------



## harishvasudevan (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi KWT,

I am a researcher working on understanding the interactions between gut microflora and nutraceuticals in conditions like IBS and IBD. I am sorry to know about your experiences with Oranges and probiotics. Interestingly I am working on an orange-based product which we believe will normalize the gut mircoflora due to its rich flavonoid and polyphenol content, and use in traditional chinese medicine. I would like to know more about your condition and also better understand SIBO. I can be contacted at [email protected] Thanks and look forward to your response.

Best wishes,

Harish Vasudevan, PhD


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> It's worrying me a bit as, despite having had a colonoscopy and endoscopy a year and a half ago, which was fine save the usual findings of a hiatial hernia and Gerd or whatever,


Well I'm pretty sure Oranges and orange juice aggravate GERD.

Actually .. here read this: http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/features/top-10-heartburn-foods


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh yeah-o.j. sends me into a pit. one orange, small is fine. more is trouble. too much acid, I guess.


----------



## Olga_ath (Apr 15, 2006)

I have trouble with oranges, even if I've consumed soluble fibers before (e.g. pasta). For me orange juice is better than oranges. I guess it has to do with the fibers.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

harishvasudevan said:


> Hi KWT,
> 
> I am a researcher working on understanding the interactions between gut microflora and nutraceuticals in conditions like IBS and IBD. I am sorry to know about your experiences with Oranges and probiotics. Interestingly I am working on an orange-based product which we believe will normalize the gut mircoflora due to its rich flavonoid and polyphenol content, and use in traditional chinese medicine. I would like to know more about your condition and also better understand SIBO. I can be contacted at [email protected] Thanks and look forward to your response.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about naringenin / naringin (one of the bioflavonoids in citrus)? Do you mean, the bitter element of citrus fruits and is often extracted from either bitter orange, or grapefruit? I've seen some research that talks about using that as a motility inducing supplement. It seems to work, supplements are available. But I'm glad there is research being done to find out exactly what the active ingredient is.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24080610

Kenny & White Tiger - if you're IBS-D, maybe too much orange bioflavonoid ins't good for you right now. Maybe later after some more healing is done. Or just stick to juice with no pulp. The only other thing I can think of is fructose malabsorption. you can test that by adding dextrose (another name for glucose) directly to the juice and seeing if that clears the problem. Fructose can be a FODMAP if it is in excess of glucose but I didn't think oranges had this problem. I suppose it depends how sensitive your system is right now. Dextrose is available from bodybuilder shops or homebrew suppliers.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I find that anything acidic - citrus, tomato sauce, vinegar-based anything, will set my gut off.


----------

